# Newly Installed Warre - Possible robbing?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That is hardly the hint of bearding... serious bearding will cover the whole front of the hive.

That is not a lot of dead bees. You have some bare ground and they are more obvious. Bees are dying constantly of old age.


----------



## Trawayne (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Michael... I am brand new to beekeeping - just got the bees on April 23rd... Just wanted to be sure I didn't need to fix something.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It is always worth watching the entrance to make sure they aren't robbing. Robbers are frantic and there is usually fighting. But from what I can see in the picture my guess is things are fine.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

There are always an amount of dead bees in a package. When you dump the bees in, the dead fall in, too. They're probably just cleaning house.


----------

